
Sen. Ron Wyden Asks NIST to Consider WireGuard to Replace IPSEC and OpenVPN [pdf] - lvh
https://www.wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Wyden%20Letter%20to%20NIST%20Re%20Gov%20Use%20of%20Secure%20VPNs.pdf
======
lvh
I love that Sen. Wyden was able to articulate accurately _why_ Wireguard
matters. I have no idea to what extent they wrote the letter and to what
extent they understand its contents, but I feel for a US Senator this is what
trying looks like.

